

Goo.gl Is A Go. The Most Secure And Fastest URL Shortener On The Web - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/googlegoo-gl-is-a-go-the-stablest-most-secure-and-fastest-url-shortener-on-the-web/

======
VMG
Yay finally. I have to say I trust google more than bit.ly (how do they make
money?)

Here is a shortened link to the article <http://goo.gl/BHTx> \- stats page:
<http://goo.gl/info/BHTx>

~~~
chris24
Following bit.ly's convention, you can also just add a plus sign to the end of
the URL to get sent to the stats page: <http://goo.gl/BHTx+>

------
aresant
Two things:

a) Always better to copy / paste article titles to HN. Without the quotes it
sounds like "most secure, fastest" is TechCrunch's review of the URL shortner.
It's not, that line is a quote directly from Google's press release.

b) Regurgitating Google's press release with a half paragraph objective view
at the end is content farming - TechCrunch should sell out to AOL! Oh wait.

------
werftgh
" You also know that when you click a goo.gl shortened URL, you’re protected
against malware, phishing and spam"

So if I send you a goo.gl link to goat.cx does Google stop that? What if you
wanted to see goat.cx ?

~~~
jusob
Hopefully they do like safe.mn: warn user, but let them go to the site if they
know what they are doing. <http://safe.mn/NVr>

~~~
jrockway
Not clicking that.

~~~
wwortiz
If you do you just get:

The link may not be safe

Safe.mn Safe.mn is a URL shortener service: we transform long URLs into short
ones. Before Safe.mn redirects visitors to the long URL, we ensure the final
destination is safe. We have found the following potential problems with the
website:

Questionable content: Adult

and then a link to the site.

------
robertg
wow... and I get the stats linked to my Google account. Very nice.

------
drdaeman
Still, the shortest and fanciest name (in my opinion, of course) is bit.ly's
<http://j.mp/> :)

------
mfukar
" _The Most Secure..._ "

Challenge, accepted.

------
adrianwaj
To make it even faster, they should get an alternative 3-letter domain to act
as an alternative, like how j.mp woks with bit.ly.

------
ashitvora
Google doesn't have API for URL shortner. Do they? Also, I doubt if
applications already using bit.ly will switch to Google's one soon.

------
amazingman
The more Google does, the less I trust them.

~~~
Groxx
Yes. Fight The Man because they keep _doing things_. We must stop that kind of
reckless behavior.

